# Compulsive tapping/clapping



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, 
Anyone got any experience of or understanding of what seems like compulsive tapping/clapping behaviour? DS is six, been with us over 4 years. He does display hypervigilence in new places, but this recent behaviour is at home, during quieter times....it's driving me bananas!


Thanks,
Ruth


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ruthiebabe

I don't have any experience of this behaviour but my DS (7) does go through stages of doing things that really annoy me    He will suddenly start coughing or doing an odd thing with his eyes, totally out of the blue, and it will last for a set time and then he will just stop.  I try to ignore it as much as possible as he stops doing it quicker then, if he is getting attention from it he keeps doing it for longer.  He used to keep shrugging his shoulders but we haven't had that one for about 3 years now   

Thinking a long the lines of it being linked to quieter times, he may be doing it in order to make noise or block other noises out?  I don't know if he has sensory issues but its something to consider.  Some children are over sensitive and can hear every noise at the same level and so by clapping/tapping can focus on their noise and drown out the other noises, or not be experiencing enough noise for them to feel safe and therefore make extra noise.  

OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks OT, yeah it's a compulsive issue, he really doesn't seem to be in control of it. Think he's more sensitive to his environment when he's tired. Will chat to SW tomorrow see if she has any ideas.


----------

